# Hi Again and to Jbow *waves*



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi ladies ive been on here before last summer, find it all so tough at times, but also need hugs too   have been broswing/posting round the boards for a couple of days now. still not preg yet  life is ok tho at the mo.
Wanted also to welcome Jbow too whos just joined in who has a darling son already from previous, and just to say hi and we all know how u feel here. say anything, dont worry, no doubt we will say or feel just like u   
*waves at everyone*
GG XX


----------



## yoko (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello!  

Thanks for giving me a warm welcome. I am really slow at all the techno stuff so you`ll have to be patient as I learn to find my way around.
DH is darling husband right? I need to print of the page with all the abbreviations & get learning.

Reassuring to have this site to come to. I have got family & friends I can talk to but I know sometimes I get obsessive & I dont want them to get sick of it. There are times when getting pregnant is all I can think about & I have been depressed recently. It seems to effect everything else in my life. I think if I have something to look forward to then Im ok, at the moment though we have no start date or anything so Im trying to be patient. Some of you guys have been waiting a long time with many disappointments I know, my heart & prayers go out to all of you.

Jade


----------



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi yes Dh is darling hubby, there is a page somewhere with the abbreviations on. i too have small amounts of personal support, this time tho its more difficult as, as we are ttc natually, noone really knows around us. this is 3rd time ttc but not really had a break from the last ttc so its been about 5 years   do understand wot u say, all of it. AF seems to arrived today  so its trebly torture today. its like a living nightmare i cant get out of. try so hard to ignore everything yet every day one way or the other, either, thru other people, the tv, work or the worst one, my own body, screams at me not to forget. ive had councelling too, which at the time has helped.  patience is a key, yet on this subject its the one tihng we find so hard to find!
 to u JBow
GG xx


----------

